# Hot Import Nights



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I know there is one comming up in L.A. and was wondering if we should do a meet, and then jam to HIN as a group....its $28 to get in, but if you let me know, I can get flyers good for $3 off...its not much, but it's 3 bucks..lol If anyone thinks this is a good idea...post and lets set something up....I've never been to a HIN, so I'm going regardless... :thumbup:


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

no one is interested...wow....


----------



## racerzchick (Feb 19, 2004)

non-racerX said:


> no one is interested...wow....


well i think the next import night in houston is a long time from now huh?


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I could be mistaken, but I think they just had one in that area.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll let you know how it is...since no one seems to want to go... *sighs*


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

non-racerX said:


> I'll let you know how it is...since no one seems to want to go... *sighs*


i think were a little more into scca and other racing info... (not street racing) but true track fun.


----------



## serRED (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry I must of missed this, Rookie.. I never been to a HIN show either and thinking of going, I'll take a flyer! Let meknow and maybe we can meet before the show. Next thing you know there will be more people going??

serRED


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

for sure, if I cant get any flyers, I'll give you mine...I hae no clue where bell gardens is...lol


----------



## DNismo (Jan 20, 2004)

i plan on going to the show but i dont plan on getting there till around probably 8-9ish cuz i still gots work


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Let us know how it goes. I stopped going back in 2000-01. It was getting boring, except when you took pics with the girls. And too many ghetto people go. The last time I went, someone got killed.


----------

